# new AMD processor for biostar TA790GXBE



## amitdhage (Jan 26, 2012)

I want to upgrade the processor for my motherboard TA790GXBE 4GB DDR 2 Ram corsair VX 450. I am having CPU Athlon II x2 245.
My budget is Rs 7000.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Spend a bit more and get this 6 core processor-
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (Black Edition)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2012)

At your budget the best option is AMD Phenom II X4 960T Zosma around 6.6 to 7K. It is not same as the Phenom II X4 processors like 955 or 965. It is basically a Thuban Processor (AMD Phenom II X6 with Turbo Boost) with two cores disabled. So it will offer you Turbo Boost feature. The best thing is that there is a high chance of unlocking it to a full 6 core processor 1065T. Your motherboard does have core unlocking feature, known as ACC or advanced Clock Calibration. In your mobo's BIOS menu just set it to auto and if there are any hidden cores in the CPU, they will be unlocked.


----------



## amitdhage (Jan 28, 2012)

ok tghanks for ur replys...


ALso if which Athlon II X4 processor can be used...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 28, 2012)

Athlon II X4 processors are not available anymore in any major market.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 28, 2012)

i think Phenom II X4 840 is still available which is again a wrongly labelled Athlon II X4.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ Yep, it should be labeled as Athlon II X4 650 

Athlon II 645 and Phenom II X4 price difference only ~200/300 bucks - so getting any one this will be ok as they performs almost same but getting a 960T or even a 955BE would be much more better


----------



## amitdhage (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for ur replies. Will be buying in 2-3 days.


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ so which one you have decided to buy


----------



## amitdhage (Feb 2, 2012)

Finally brought Phenom II X4 955 BE. It is good na...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

amitdhage said:


> Finally brought Phenom II X4 955 BE. It is good na...



Yes. It's a good purchase  


How much was the price


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 2, 2012)

amitdhage said:


> Finally brought Phenom II X4 955 BE. It is good na...



congrats. just keep your fingers crossed. some Phenom II X4 cooler makes a lot of noise.


----------



## amitdhage (Feb 3, 2012)

I bought it for Rs 6200 in nagpur.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ congrats and the price is just Ok


----------

